# Swift bolero leisure battery help



## Dazcooper (Jan 27, 2013)

Recently purchased a swift bolero 680FB 2007 model, having used it up until November last year everything was fine until we left it for 3 weeks. Tried to use it last week to find the cab battery flat we have subsequently change the alternator and things seemed to be ok. 
We have now noticed that the leisure battery is showing 0v even after having the motorhome plugged into the mains for several days, any suggestion would be greatly received.

Thanks Daz


----------



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi is the charger switched on ? 
if it is go to your control panel switch on and you should be able to switch on the twelve volt lights if they come on you know the charger is supplying 12 volts you can also check on the lcd display that the leasure battery is recieving a charge
Bill


----------



## Dazcooper (Jan 27, 2013)

The panel will only come on when we are plugged directly into the mains or the engine is running, this is why I think the leisure battery is flat, we have tried leaving it plugged into the mains for several days with the same outcome


----------



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi again with the mains connected I. Assume you have the LCD display and twelve volt lights if this is ok then on the display you should be able to see the amount of volts going to the battery if the battery is flat it would be showing a high number of volts going in probably 12 or more if this is the case and the battery is still flat it knackered.
You could remove the battery an put it on charge with a separate charger.
If you have a multi meter you could check at the battery that a charge is getting there.
There is also a fuse near the battery so check that
Bill


----------



## Dazcooper (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info I will go and check that now, 

Thanks again Daz


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I have read somewhere if there is less than 9 volts in the batteries the onboard charger will not charge them.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Many Swifts were fitted with a power supply/battery charger made by an Italian company called "Nordelectronica". These units were notoriously unreliable. It could well be the charger has packed up altogether and maybe killed the battery also.



Trevor


----------

